# About.com- What Is Digital Evacuation?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

It seems to me that this society is lacking in terms of digestive health education. Maybe they do cover it in school and no one really pays attention. In my work as your IBS guide, I find that many people lack basic information about the way that the digestive system is supposed to work and that lack of knowledge at times contributes to unnecessary digestive distress.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

